# Expert help needed with tough decition...



## Guest (Nov 29, 2008)

Hey,

I am looking to step up my game with a new board. I have narrowed it down to three roughly equally priced boards. I was hoping i could get some insight from advanced riders or people who have personally used them. My choices are all from 2008. Forum Grudge, K2 Zeppelin and Burton Custom.

My Riding Style: Intermediate/Advanced
-Love tree runs
-Love powder (but rare to find here, not a major deal breaker)
-like jumps and rails
-Like the occational fast run
-Do not ride pipe, but may try more this year

What is the best fit for me and why?
Are there any boards in this list you would NOT recommend?

I appreciate all your help!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2008)

forum grudge. I work at sierra at tahoe and everyone is riding forum now. I have heard nothing but fantastic things about the grudge and im actually gonna get the wide version for myself, the bully.


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

> "Love powder" and "like...rails."


That is very broad spectrum for one board to cover. I have ridden a Custom a few times, and personally, I would not take it anywhere near the park, esp rails. FAR too stiff, IMHO, for that type of terrain. Best advice I could give you is figure out what your primary style of riding is going to be this year, and get a deck that leans a little more in that direction.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2008)

So the Bully is just a wide version of the same model? I have a 10 boot should I be looking into the Bully instead?


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2008)

*re*



sedition said:


> That is very broad spectrum for one board to cover. I have ridden a Custom a few times, and personally, I would not take it anywhere near the park, esp rails. FAR too stiff, IMHO, for that type of terrain.


Mainly I spend my time ripping down tree trails, groomers, and often hit jumps. I will hit a rail or box if it is in the way... but I am not a park whore... More of an All-mountain rider... hope that clears it up a bit.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2008)

*re*



Snowolf said:


> no, with size 10 you are fine on a regular width board.
> 
> Here is your dilema...


If I feel like smacking around on rails for a few hours I will pull out my old burton... so no worries there. I guess I am looking for high performace all around. Great for carving, fast, poppy, ability to handle well in most conditions and hit the big jump when needed.


----------



## Jenzo (Oct 14, 2008)

Why isnt the Never Summer SL-R on your list? Such a great allmountain and freeriding board, pops nice too for jumps.


----------



## ElChupocabra (Nov 11, 2008)

of the boards you want I would go with the custom or zepplin but I think in the next couple seasons you'll wish you had avoided a board with camber as they are quickly being replaced by reverse camber/rocker boards so I would recommend the SL-R or a K2 turbodream. Note that next season burton will be offering three boards without camber and K2 will be offering 5 in just the men's models


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

snowmuncher said:


> So the Bully is just a wide version of the same model? I have a 10 boot should I be looking into the Bully instead?


not at all.


ElChupocabra said:


> of the boards you want I would go with the custom or zepplin but I think in the next couple seasons you'll wish you had avoided a board with camber as they are quickly being replaced by reverse camber/rocker boards so I would recommend the SL-R or a K2 turbodream. Note that next season burton will be offering three boards without camber and K2 will be offering 5 in just the men's models


or you can look back in 3 years and say thank god i didnt fall into that fad...ive never used a reverse cambered but they arent ideal for all situations i hear.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2008)

My other problem is that I am trying to keep costs low (thats why I am buying an 08). I have not come across a good deal on the NS SL-R, but I did find a great deal on the Neversummer 09 Evo-R... any opinions on that board? I know neversummer is sworn to be an awsome board but I have never riden one and am weary about getting one and not loving it. Has anyone riden the Forum Grudge? It was my leading choice but I havent heard anyone say good things in this post...


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2008)

*re*



snowmuncher said:


> Has anyone riden the Forum Grudge?... I havent heard anyone say good things in this post...


Sorry that was false it was mentioned. 

I was leaning to the Burton Custom as more of a fall back plan... I know it is a great board, but everyone and their brother has it. I dont need to stand out but I also dont want to be too sterotypical. If the other boards arent on the same level then I will opt for performance and get the burton... for similar ride I would rather get something different. I am really interested in the Neversummer line, but like I said I am not familiar and need advice. I am looking to spend under $400. Also like some of the Lib Techs but too pricey... Unless you know of some deals.

Decisions... Decisions!!!:dunno:


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

snowmuncher said:


> ...but I have never riden one and am weary about getting one and not loving it...


Well, you run that risk with _any_ board you haven't logged serious time on, not just NS decks. NS *does*make good shit. I've never known someone who wasn't happy with their decks. I had a System. It was great, but I ditched it for a really floppy park board (Graft). My best friend has a Legacy, and thing is like a driving a sofa. It's a touch on the heavy side, but it just plows through everything with really acute stability, speed, and comfort. It's a great deck for groomers and cruising, but I wouldn't take it in the park. Based on my System, and riding my friends Legacy, I wouldn't hesitate to get another NS or advise anyone else to seriously consider checking out their entire line.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2008)

*re*



sedition said:


> NS *does*make good shit.


Does anyone know details about the Neversummer 09 EVO-R or the 08 System? I get the impression the EVO-R is too much of a park oriented board. Maybe the System is a good fit? These are both found to be in my price range. So far haven't found an SL-R in that cost bracket. Wish price wasnt a factor but it is. :thumbsdown:


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

I can't say with certainty about this year's decks, but NS boards have historically run on tad on the stiff side. I had the 08 System. It was a little stiff for the park, and a little soft for death speed runs down blacks. It was amazing everywhere else. The 08 has a slightly set-back stance (3/4 to 1 inch. I can't remember). Flex pattern is slightly directional, but still rode well going switch. If you can find a deal on the SL, check that out, too. That deck is little bit stiffer than the System and will handle speed a bit better.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2008)

I'm not an expert but maybe a NS SL-R or if you carve mostly a NS heritage X?


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

I think I am going to get the NeverSummer EVO-R. Has anyone ridden this. I want to know if I can use it for all-mountain purposes i hear it is a very similar to the SL-R but is a true twin design and has a little less dampening. is the reduced dampening really going to significantly effect my ride? and how?

Thanks!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

The EVO-R has a reverse camber I just read. Sounds a little weird to me. any advice?


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

snowmuncher said:


> The EVO-R has a reverse camber I just read.


The board claims to have lots of 'POP' but i dont understand how the reverse camber duces any pop... damn this stuff it turning my brain into a slushy.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

i dont think your going to go wrong with any of thoughs boards. You can hit a few rails and jumps and be perfectly fine. Then on the other hand you can hit groomers all day and be fine.


----------



## bryantp (Dec 1, 2008)

*Burton custom is a good choice*

I have a Burton Custom (old model...called something else). I also have Lib Tech's T. Rice, and Never Summer's Summit.

I'm a big guy and the Custom does me well as an all-around board. I still love it. In really good powder, I prefer the Never Summer. In icy crap, I prefer the T. Rice. But, when building a quiver, the Burton is a great place to start.

I agree with the others on the stiffness though...it's not a park board. It handles anything backcountry or on piste well enough though.


----------



## Jenzo (Oct 14, 2008)

maybe yer overthinking it a bit... the evo-r is a great choice but so are the others.
my sl-r is a seriously awesome board, a bit too stiff for real freestyle so if you want park get the evo. I have a separate board for park


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Jenzo said:


> maybe yer overthinking it a bit...


I am TOTALLY overthinking it haha. I put a bid in on a 09 evo-r last night. 2 hours left we will see if I end up with it then. I will let you guys know what happens.

Thanks for the great advice I really apreciate it!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

snowmuncher said:


> I am TOTALLY overthinking it haha. I put a bid in on a 09 evo-r last night. 2 hours left we will see if I end up with it then. I will let you guys know what happens.
> 
> Thanks for the great advice I really apreciate it!!!!!


Unfourtunately I got outbid by some douchebag... I was really looking forward to that. Anyway I picked up a new 08 K2 Zeppelin for $300 so I guess I cant complain. I will let you all know how she rides when I get a chance to take it out for a rip!

Again, Thanks for the help!


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Not to make your decision any harder but Daddies Board SHop out here in Oregon is having a sale on their website for 20% off all purchases over $199.
Daddies Board Shop: Snowboard and Longboard Skateboard Shop: Sector 9 Longboards, Never Summer Snowboards, Gravity Skateboards, Salomon Snowboards, Rome Snowboards, Landyachtz Longboard Skateboards, Arbor Sports and More. - Home
Use the coupon code HOLIDAY2008

That puts the NS SL-R and Evo-R at $395.99, which is a no brainer IMHO.


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

arsenic0 said:


> That puts the NS SL-R and Evo-R at $395.99, which is a no brainer IMHO.


Oh jesus...*WHY* did you post that? There goes everyone's Christmas presents!


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

sedition said:


> Oh jesus...*WHY* did you post that? There goes everyone's Christmas presents!


Ha sorry, its just too good of a deal not to share


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2008)

my riding style is identical to yours and so far the Rome Anthem is friggin spectacular for that kind of riding.
its stiff as hell for the tree runs and groomers and provides pop when need be. scary on rails though. give er a shot


----------

